# I need some help reading fault codes (E36 OBDI)



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

I was just trying to read the fault codes in my '93 325is and following the directions from the Bentley manual. Just to check up on things and see if anything it wrong. But things are working not quite the way described. I press the pedal down five times and the "check engine" light starts it's blinking. But not all the blinks are the same length. Once I get beyond the initial lights from putting in the key and starting the sequence, it is like this:

light on for around one second
light off for around one second
light on for a fraction (1/5?) of a second
light off for around one second
light on for around one second
light off for around one second
light on for a fraction (1/5?) of a second
light off for around one second
and then this repeats for many minutes and never seems to stop or vary at all, just more of the same.

Any ideas what's going on? I thought all the 'ons' were to be of the same legnth, with only the time between them (the 'offs') varying. Clearly I don't know what's going on. Maybe this is the fault code for "You don't know how to read the fault codes."


----------

